# Maya the Cuddlebug



## Lyka (Jul 8, 2013)

I felt like now was a good time to post this.

Almost a year ago, six cats were rescued from an abusive home in the next town over from where I live. There was a (aprox.) 4-year-old male, a (aprox.) 2/3-year-old female, and her four newborn kittens. The kittens themselves hadn't been physically hurt by their owner, but because of their mother's condition were very weak and sick. Two passed away not long after being rescued.

I heard about them just after they were finally able to be adopted, and had to go visit them. When I met the four cats and heard their full story, it broke my heart. They were all so beautiful and sweet, and it still kills me that somebody could treat animals that way.

I fell head-over-heels in love with one of the kittens. She was so tiny for a 3-month-old, this little scrap of black-and-white fluff with bat ears much too big for her head. Unlike her brother, who was racing around pouncing on anything that moved, she'd spent the whole time in a corner just watching. It took a good ten minutes to coax her out into the open, and when she finally came out she crawled into my lap and looked up at me with her huge golden eyes and meowed. One little, tiny, barely-there meow. And that was it. From that moment on she was mine, and I wasn't going to let anybody else have her.

Maya was the shyest kitten I've ever met. She spent a week and a half hiding in a box when she finally came home--I kept it on its side so she could come out if she wanted, and set up food and water inside it. She'd come out for a minute to use the litterbox and then dart back inside and huddle in the corner, watching everything that went on outside her little haven. When she finally came out for good, I was sitting near her box reading, and she just came over and curled up next to me and went to sleep.

Eight months later she's fully come out of her shell, and is an absolutely fearless little thing. Her best friend is my Jack Russell terrier, and they play every chance they get. She's even been known to go right up to the dogs and eat with them when they're inside, while the other cats stay in their safety zone upstairs. While the other pets scatter at even the sight of the vacuum cleaner or anything else that makes too loud of a noise, Maya stays perched on the fireplace mantle and just watches. She's gone from this gawky little kitten that was about 90% fur, ears, and eyes, who jumped at every little noise, to a gorgeous cat who everybody seems to love the instant they meet her.

She's the sweetest cat I know, the perfect contrast to my wild little fireball Isy (who will also have a story up eventually). Maya splits her time perfectly evenly between playing and snuggling, and doesn't seem to care if it's a convenient time for either. You're working? No, you're not, it's time to for Maya to cuddle. And every time she looks up at me with that _but Mommy I want loves_ look and I swear, nobody can resist it.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing her. Now she's returning the favor the best way she knows how.

Would love to see pics of Maya and your other cats as well.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

This is the most perfect little cat story. What a happy ending. I love this.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love this story. It is a true rescue story in which Maya was able to become a happy, confident cat. So wonderful.


----------



## Lyka (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm going to try to get some pics of Maya up as soon as I can, but my camera isn't working at the moment. Here's the 2 best ones I have of her on my computer right now. The first is her in her hiding spot (which she uses less often now; she prefers sitting on top of the mantle lately). The second is her with 2 of my dogs, Jasper (big white & brown one) and Penny (little black one).


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love photos of dogs and cats getting along and respecting each other. Nice.


----------

